# My First Glycine - Combat Sub Golden Eye



## roguehog

Shan't bother with the specs as I reckon most who know this model will be familiar with the specs anyway.

It was either the Stealth or this. But this watch speaks to me more and I lack a pvd/brown/gold combi in my stash so opted for this after about 30 minutes.

immediately went to my usual strap maker the next day and picked up a pair that I recently returned to her cos I had nothing that will complement the straps.

It looks smallish but i reckon it's cos of the pvd case. sits rather nicely on my wrist.

Everything about it screams vintage, well almost.

it is a pretty light watch, almost feather weight in comparison to most of the watches I usually wear.

Enjoy the pics...


----------



## Emre

Beautiful piece and nice combo with the strap, use it in good days.


----------



## roguehog

Had to send the watch back to the ad today. Te crown came out when I pulled it to set the time.


----------



## Sodiac

roguehog said:


> Had to send the watch back to the ad today. Te crown came out when I pulled it to set the time.


Same thing happened to me on a KMU 48, the very first time I pulled out the crown, it came apart!


----------



## JIC

Nice watch, and very special. I like more index than numbers, looks a bit more elegant. I own another special, but in blue and is very comfortable, nice and accuracy, very very accuracy.
Congrats


----------



## Dave+63

Lovely watch. Like you I'm torn between the Golden Eye and the Stealth, I'm leaning towards the Stealth at the moment. Is the crown issue a known problem with Glycine, I'm new to the brand and obviously this is quite disconcerting and may put me off buying one?


----------



## JIC

Dave+63 said:


> Lovely watch. Like you I'm torn between the Golden Eye and the Stealth, I'm leaning towards the Stealth at the moment. Is the crown issue a known problem with Glycine, I'm new to the brand and obviously this is quite disconcerting and may put me off buying one?[/QUOTE
> no problem with mine one. I didnt heard this before.


----------



## roguehog

I was tempted to purchase a second one when I sent my watch back for repairs. But the piece I was looking at had a problem with the crown as well. It could not be screwed down.


----------



## jbbusybee

I am a Glycine dealer and we've had no problems with quality at all, we check everything as it comes in, and of course goes out!!!


----------



## roguehog

Well, obviously , and unfortunately for me, the local dealer here is not as diligent.


----------



## MAJJ

Hi, 
Yeah, I know this is already over year old thread, but I'll address the crown issue. To my knowledge Glycine has taken care of "crown problems" with the updated thickly-serrated screw-down crown with a big rubber O-ring gasket behind it. Do not screw the crown too tight, because it does not need it. Use only enough pressure to squash the O-ring a little bit and you are fine. I believe that Glycine Combat Sub watches with the new crown are marked by reference 3863.3 - not absolutely sure though. See attached pics.

BTW nice Golden Eye Combat Sub, Roguehog


----------

